# Looking for a job in Australia



## Hasan (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi I'm currently living in Canada and I would like to move to Australia. I was wondering if anyone can help me in getting a job in Australia any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SteveMagpie (Jun 17, 2012)

Caravan Park and Camping Ground 
Manager 
ANZSCO 
CODE 141211


----------



## Macius (Sep 15, 2012)

I looking telecomunication job


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi
i am new here... i am tunisian and want to immigrate to australia


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

for jobs go to SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## cyrus (Sep 23, 2012)

Hasan said:


> Hi I'm currently living in Canada and I would like to . I was wondering if anyone can help me in getting a job in Australia any help will be appreciated.


hello Hassan
i am Iranian
also i need do this try to help together


----------



## franumber (Sep 27, 2012)

*me too*

me too, I'm italian!!


----------



## cyrus (Sep 23, 2012)

franumber said:


> me too, I'm italian!!


hello please add me on yahoo messenge 
boom1921
also facebook
cptn.km
am looking for yacht captain job
yours km


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

The main place to find jobs in Australia is on the Internet site seek.com.au

Go and look there for any jobs you are after.


----------

